# Lake of the Week, Oct. 30: Lake Gratiot



## SC Mike (Aug 14, 2006)

Lake Gratiot, Keweenaw County


*Nearest town:* Lac LaBelle

*Surface water area:* 1,438 acres

*Maximum depth:* 70 feet

*Water clarity:* NA

*Accessibility:* State-owned public access with hard-surfaced ramp (capable of handling large boats) on north shore; parking for 8 vehicles
*47¡ 21 46.26 N / 88¡ 7 57.06 W*

*Accommodations:* Courtesy pier, restrooms





*Fishing Information*
Gratiot is noted for its big northern pike and walleyes, according to Dave of Superior Bait, 4365 S. U.S. Highway 41, Chassell, MI 49916, (906) 523-4944. In this case, big means really big, with northerns as big as 28 pounds and walleyes up to 13 pounds. The lake also has nice numbers of perch, which tend to run 8 to 9 inches. 

The DNR stocked brown trout in this 1,438-acre lake in the 1990s and, while that effort failed, recent walleye plantings are apparently going well. Rainbow trout also were stocked here in the early 1990s, but that stocking program has since ceased without marked success. Brook trout were stocked in 2006.

The lake is basically a big oval, there is little natural structure. However, fish cribs were placed a few years back in the 15-foot depths along the north shore. You may also be able to locate remnants of cribs placed along the eastern shoreline many years back. There are also some rocks on the lake bottom to provide shelter. Gratiot has one deep 70-foot hole on the northeast end. Most of the rest of the lake is 30 feet deep or less. The shallow water along the shoreline drops off quickly in most locations.

Many species often gather around the 20-foot sunken island in the middle of the lake (Spot 1), especially perch. If you are after one of the lakes giant pike, troll big crankbaits. For walleyes, troll crawler harnesses or deep-diving Rapalas or Wally Divers. The best walleye fishing in Gratiot comes after dark. Troll the steep north shoreline with those deep-diving cranks. Try especially west of the inlet (Spot 2) and off the launch site (Spot 3). The slight blunt point near the lakes west end (Spot 4) deserves a look as well. Some local anglers report good results for all species by working the waters near the lakes inlet and outlet (Spots 5).

The smallmouth bass fishery on Gratiot is pretty good. The lake also has large numbers of smelt, which are a bait source for some anglers and a gamefish for others. The smelt are especially popular with winter anglers. During the summer, those after smelt report good results with tiny pieces of worm or small minnows. As is the case with walleyes, lots of the smelt taken by anglers are caught after dark. The smelt have found here in good numbers since the 1980s, and it was after their appearance that the DNR began stocking walleyes and rainbow trout, which could utilize them as forage. 

The lake draws a fair amount of winter action, with anglers taking some nice perch then. Youll want to work the 40-foot contour line around the lake with small spoons tipped with smelt chunks when the lake freezes over.



Sportsman's Connection is a leading publisher of lake maps and fishing information. 130-250 Michigan lakes are covered in each of 7 (newly revised) fishing map guides, and are available for download at http://www.sportsmansconnection.com/michigan/


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Sportsman Connection has come out with State Atlas's & Field guides. Now they have MN and WI, soon their coming out with MI. Everyone is going to want to have one of these.


----------



## SC Mike (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the comment theeyes. I'm excited for the MI atlases. We've been working very hard on these and they're looking to be the best yet.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

ya might want to add that there are special regs on the northerns here..30 inches to keep if my memory serves


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Your welcome Mike.
We got one of the N. WI at the Sports Specialist show, very impressed with all the info and detail. 
Craig


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

When can we expect to see one for Michigan??


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

waterfoul said:


> When can we expect to see one for Michigan??


now isnt it?! i saw this thread and have been on the verge of ordering since. actually i did order a few of the downloadable maps, which are very nice by the way!


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

I was told they should be available in January.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Good to see the Lake of the week posts again.


----------



## SC Mike (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. 

The Michigan line of All Outdoors Atlas and Field Guides should be out sometime January 08. We'll probably have them available for preorder on the website (being updated) as they get closer to launch.

shametamer: I'll forward that info to the map making guys. Thanks for the input.

Steve: Thanks. There were a few months when I just didn't have time to post these. I'm glad they're back and I'm hoping to keep getting them up every week (sometimes I'm still a little off schedule). Also, love the signature.


----------

